# [SOLVED] LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device



## defiantlegacy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
I recently replaced my CDRW with a DVDRW but when i installed the new dvdrw drive , it is detected by the BIOS and by windows device manager as LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device, however in my computer it simply says " CD Drive".
On windows logon the computer asks for drivers for the new device.
I am running Windows Vista SP1 .
When i remove the dvdrw and re-insert the CDRW the CDRW works and is detected fine.
I thought perhaps there was a problem with the DVDRW so i replaced it with another of the exact model, and the problem persists.
Please help!
Thanks in advance
Ronan


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*

Hi :wave:

Run sfc /scannow.
How to: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833

Also - uninstall the drive in Device manager, then restart the computer.


----------



## defiantlegacy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*



eneles said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> Run sfc /scannow.
> How to: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833
> ...


Thanks for the advice.
The /sfc said that there were some corrupt files found that couldnt be repaired, and uninstalling/reinstalling the device is simply asking for drivers again.
At a loss


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*

Open Device manager:
What's the error code when you double click the drive?
Also - right click the drive >> update driver >> let Windows search the web.

Is the DVD drive alone on the cable?
Check the jumper settings - they should be the same as the "old" CD drive (master/slave/CS).


----------



## defiantlegacy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*



eneles said:


> Open Device manager:
> What's the error code when you double click the drive?
> Also - right click the drive >> update driver >> let Windows search the web.
> 
> ...


The drive seems to be detected correctly by device manager now, and is displayed there by its correct name.
It is also recognised by Nero now by name but is only labelled "CD drive " under My Computer.
Also the DVD drive is slave on the IDE cable and jumper is also slave.
My board supports only one IDE cable with HD being master.
If windows websearches it cannot find any drivers and refers me to the manufacturers site.
I can find no help there sadly.
If i were theorising, i would imagine windows is probably trying to load the old CDRW drivers for this new DVDRW and that is causing problems 
( I cannot see any upper or lower filters in the reg )
Thanks!
Ronan


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*

See what happens if you try to burn a DVD with Nero.

Also - look for Windows updates.


----------



## defiantlegacy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*



eneles said:


> See what happens if you try to burn a DVD with Nero.
> 
> Also - look for Windows updates.


Ok so i burned a movie DVD with Nero and it came out perfect.
Seems the only thing wrong now is that its just "Cd Drive" in my computer, but as long as the drive works i can most certainly live with that 
Thank you so much for all your help!
P.S. Downloading windows updates now


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device*

Yes, Windows shouldn't call it a CD drive...

But, it sounds like it's working now.

Glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

